# Aftermarket Radio Install help



## Acehardley (Mar 21, 2004)

Okay, I'm new and need help. My lovely wife decided to force feed a cd in my Clarion Cd player in my 02 max. Low and behold it does not work anymore. I decided to go ahead and install an aftermarket Radio. I got the metra install kit, wiring harness, diversity adapter for antenna and proceeded to install. Now my mode button does not work for my outside temp, DTE, and so forth. Also, the radio has almost no reception on am or fm band. Anyone have any idea what I can do to get back my controls and get reception of am and fm bands?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Acehardley (Mar 21, 2004)

Well, I figured out the reception part, I still need help with the Trip, DTE, controls if anyone could help me.
Thanks...Tony


----------

